# Seniors, How Is Your "Love" Life?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2014)

We've been married for almost 38 years now, and our love life is still going strong, although it has slowed down a little bit, not like it was at the age of 30.  Many people as they age have difficulties in the bedroom, and their 'love life' diminishes, thankfully we're both still able to enjoy each other with no physical interruptions.

How is your love life going, any major issues in expressing your feelings for one another in a ****** way?  There are some natural ways to overcome problems without resorting to dangerous drugs like ******.  If we started having problems, I'd seek out natural alternatives for sure.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2014)

When I come across a gal who's willing to experiment, I'll let you know how, and IF, things turn up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2014)

Good luck Falcon, we'll be waiting to hear from you!  :bigwink:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 7, 2014)

Still going strong after 48+ years together. Definitely not the frequency as in our 30`s-but then the frequency in our 30`s wasn`t what it was in our teens either  No ****** needed either,although nothing wrong with help if it`s needed. I agree SB,natural alternatives would be the first thing to try. As I`ve said before,the group we hang out with are in their late 30`s,early40`s. They are always trying to figure out if we still ummmmm,you know. When they figure out that we do,they are A) Shocked (that makes me laugh) and B) Thrilled for us. Gives them hope,I guess LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 7, 2014)

Should have added-they do tease us though....


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, it takes me all night to do what I use to do all night, and sometimes a little help is needed. There are many ways to improve ones performance and you shouldn't be ashamed to try them.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Well, it takes me all night to do what I use to do all night, and sometimes a little help is needed. There are many ways to improve ones performance and you shouldn't be ashamed to try them.



Yep! And we`re all gonna die eventually anyway, so may as well have fun on the way!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm a monk - what am I even _doing_ on this thread? 

I'll leave you all with the words of the immortal Ms. Turner ...

_What's love got to do with it?
What's love but a second-hand emotion ... _


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 8, 2014)

41 years and going strong.  There's an old Scottish joke.....
"Is anything worn under your kilt?"
"No, everything is in perfect working order"


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hmm, how about some of you providing details for us who can only live vicariously now...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm a monk - what am I even _doing_ on this thread?
> 
> I'll leave you all with the words of the immortal Ms. Turner ...
> 
> ...




I'll second this post.. 

Phil, you've always had a way with words.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, how about some of you providing details for us who can only live vicariously now...



LOL......I'm with Ralphy.


----------



## romfty (Aug 8, 2014)

Going strong and enjoying it.....if the wife knew, she'd kill me!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2014)

They asked me to smear their bodies with herbs from my garden.
I just couldn't do it. Not enough herbs and to little thyme.


----------



## oldman (Aug 8, 2014)

No complaints from either side.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 8, 2014)

When the physical restrictions (shoulder injury/pain) are gone, we'll see what happens. The word "arthritis", and words relating to it, sure can affect an older person's "love life". Wife and I are still "romantic", but not that way.......for now, anyway. My wife totally understands and that really helps!

Years ago, when I was single/divorced, I would joke with a woman and tell her my favorite song was "All Night Long" by Lionel Richie! Actually, back then I *WASN'T* joking!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2014)

Janessa said:


> I'm willing!  Where do you live? :drive:  :joke:



   (pssst,  I think I love you, Janessa.)


----------



## drifter (Aug 8, 2014)

Takes two to tango and I_'m the only one on the floor._


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 9, 2014)

Love life? What is this love life thing you speak of? Wait. I think I remember.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 14, 2016)

LOL, glad I found this thread, what a hoot!  But I am questioning whether or not I could ever live with a man again.  I so admire those that have had lasting relationships.  And good ones at that  I recently met a guy from highschool again, and he is eager to meet me in person, back in our hometown where he lives.  I suppose I will go for it, but I do wonder how many like me, can be "part of" a couple after such a long time single.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2016)

Denise, I think I can relate. I enjoy the company of men, but have lived alone for a long time. After raising kids on my own, and caring for my mother, my caretaker days are done. When my kids have their own, I will babysit from time to time. The 

problem I have found with relationships, is, all too often, men are accustomed to living a certain way, with traditional women who cater to them. Hmm. I see myself as a partner, not a maid. Lolol. Also, some are uncomfortable discussing anything 


remotely emotional, which leaves me sentenced to solitary confinement in my head. I did meet one guy who looked promising, but he died in a car accident. I date, have fun, have platonic male friends as well. I know the type of person with whom I am 

compatible. If I am fortunate to meet someone like that again, I would be pleased to explore the possibility of a relationship,
even living together. I don't think I am selfish, just not needy. I am finally able to balance attraction with compatibility. I won't 

settle for less than I deserve to avoid being alone, nor will I allow fear to prevent me from taking a chance with someone who seems to fit. My advice, go slowly, trust your instincts, but don't allow fear of change to limit your possibilities. You are a lovely 

person who deserves a chance at happiness, in whatever way works for you.


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2016)

You know what they say about the "Ages of Sex":

18-40 - tri-weekly

40-60 - try weekly

60-80 - try weakly

80+   -  try


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> ... I don't think I am selfish, just not needy.



If I may ...

I think that line may be one of the most important in a relationship of any kind. 

"Selfish" has gotten a bum rap over the years, but the truth is that you have to look out for yourself first. With the very rare exception of being in a storybook romance where your partner is willing to sacrifice themselves for you, itself an unbalanced equation, the only person who will *ever* have your best interests in mind is yourself.

That being said, yes, sharing time together can be pleasant enough if both parties know what to expect, which I've always believed to be the reason for dating - to check out that compatibility. 

That's why things like speed dating really frost my pumpkin - you're supposed to determine "yes" or "no" based on a one-minute "interview"? C'mon ... some people can go for years without ever really taking the time to know their partners.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2016)

Yep, the loneliest experience of my life was living for twelve years with my son's father. To this day, I have no idea who he really is. Scary stuff for an empathetic person who can usually relate to almost anyone.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2016)

Some people I guess you can just never really know. I lived with my wife for 15 years and as it turns out I never really knew her either. At least not in the way it really counted.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 14, 2016)

Hubby knows me better than I'll ever know myself...and it didn't scare him off That being said...romance can mean different things. I mean when you're 18 you're like crazed weasels...now it's like only on the full moon nobody can stay awake otherwise. But little things like they know exactly the way you take your coffee, you share memories nobody else would know about...physical romance...meh, holding hands can say so much more.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2016)

I really like physical romance, a lot! Lol. Yes!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 14, 2016)

Good for you Shalimar!!! I really like to sleep...I'm sure you'll be healthier.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't know Fur, but I smile a lot! Lolol.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 14, 2016)

As you age, you may have to "give your mate a hand".


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2016)

Manatee said:


> As you age, you may have to "give your mate a hand".



Along with a Popsicle stick and some duct tape ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2016)

Spray starch perhaps?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2016)

Super glue and a few toothpicks?


----------



## Cookie (Jan 14, 2016)

Manatee said:


> As you age, you may have to "give your mate a hand".



I suppose a little applause wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2016)

Witty Cookie! HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## imp (Jan 14, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> 41 years and going strong.  There's an old Scottish joke.....
> "Is anything worn under your kilt?"
> "No, everything is in perfect working order"



"Worn", or "worn out"?    

imp


----------



## nitelite (Jan 14, 2016)

drifter said:


> Takes two to tango and I_'m the only one on the floor._



Ditto!  :upset:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 14, 2016)

Manatee, or yourself 
Cookie,lmao
Phil, and here I thought I was the only one into k..
Shalimar,spray starch? Hahhaah ,you should come with a warning label,lol


Its all good here,my only thoughts is that because I was raised to be a 'good girl', I didn't have any experiences before marriage .now at 50,I regret it.
My opinion is that its a natural and healthy need and there should be no shame in pleasure,be it with a partner....or not.


----------



## elusivebutterfly_1957 (Jan 15, 2016)

interesting topic....as a married person you can be honest.. as a single gal...is it appropriate to say its better than ever...I have no hangups now...sex is wonderful...of course making love is better...but ... well someday...I still hope for love... a real marriage...
I find that at 58.. I still need release at least twice a day...would be nice to have a boy friend...but... they do make some wonderful toys these days.......


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 15, 2016)

I did my duty several times a day until 2008 when I reckoned I had done my bit where that over rated activity was concerned, and pulled up the drawbridge!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 15, 2016)

elusivebutterfly_1957 said:


> interesting topic....as a married person you can be honest.. as a single gal...is it appropriate to say its better than ever...I have no hangups now...sex is wonderful...of course making love is better...but ... well someday...I still hope for love... a real marriage...
> I find that at 58.. I still need release at least twice a day...would be nice to have a boy friend...but... they do make some wonderful toys these days.......


Yes,they sure do make some good toys.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2016)

Hooray for electric love ladies!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh, you ladies would have loved browsing through the Pink Pussycat Boutique in NYC - it was like a Wal-Mart full of electric (and manual) toys.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 15, 2016)

I've been to ones here,iits still not 'comfortable' but damb informative,lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I've been to ones here,iits still not 'comfortable' but damb informative,lol



Oh, yeah, that's so true.

I visited the one in the Village so much they started brewing my favorite coffee and giving me free batteries. 

"Here comes Phil again - get the D cells ready!"


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I suppose a little applause wouldn't hurt.



LOL, oh Cookie, absolutely!! That's a "coffee blower":


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, yeah, that's so true.
> 
> I visited the one in the Village so much they started brewing my favorite coffee and giving me free batteries.
> 
> "Here comes Phil again - get the D cells ready!"


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 15, 2016)

How's my love life?  Couldn't be better, thanks!  :love_heart:


----------



## imp (Jan 15, 2016)

Quote Earl Scheib circa 1980 or so: Ahhh  can paint any cahhh,  any colahhh, fer  nahnty-nahn nashnty-fahve!

impo(tent) ?


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2016)

imp said:


> Quote Earl Scheib circa 1980 or so: Ahhh can paint any cahhh, any colahhh, fer nahnty-nahn nashnty-fahve!
> 
> impo(tent) ?



LOL Imp!  :love_heart:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2016)

Wife: Lets go upstairs and make love..
Me:   Pick one I can't do both!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Wife: Lets go upstairs and make love..
> Me:   Pick one I can't do both!!




LOL, hilarious ken


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


>



That was a great movie. She was such a cutie. Remember the dwarf scene? :laugh:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sure do 1 of my favorite parts


----------



## Lon (Jan 18, 2016)

At my age my love life is infrequent. I'm not as good as I once was, but I am as good once as I ever was.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2016)

Lon said:


> At my age my love life is infrequent. I'm not as good as I once was, but I am as good once as I ever was.



Did you make that up or steal it, LOL!!  I have no love life so you are way ahead of me Lon


----------



## Lon (Jan 18, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Did you make that up or steal it, LOL!!  I have no love life so you are way ahead of me Lon



I believe it's my original  thought.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 18, 2016)

Well it ain't like it used to be, that's for sure. And I admit, I do prefer health and vitality, which seems to be not so prevalent in my age group. Some friends are dropping like flies and others don't look so good either.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 18, 2016)

We'll seeming you asked its my birthday early Feburary so I could get lucky :excited: :rofl:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Did you make that up or steal it, LOL!!  I have no love life so you are way ahead of me Lon




Speaking of which, this is hilarious


----------



## Cookie (Jan 18, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> We'll seeming you asked its my birthday early Feburary so I could get lucky :excited: :rofl:



Here's hoping you 'get lucky' Kadee.  This is a very dated but funny video.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Well it ain't like it used to be, that's for sure. And I admit, I do prefer health and vitality, which seems to be not so prevalent in my age group. Some friends are dropping like flies and others don't look so good either.



I hear you cookie I try and talk my friends into doing more activities outdoors but a lot of them just want to sit around and I think that part of that is a mindset that tells us at a certain age that's what we do and anymore it's so not true because I know people 20 years older than I am in their 80s Early 90s that are still so very active


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> We'll seeming you asked its my birthday early Feburary so I could get lucky :excited: :rofl:



High KD and a very happy birthday I just don't think it's ever too late for us until were dead and in the dirt and who knows first positive what lies beyond the dirt we may even get a second chance he ha


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi April I love Toby Keith and I can't listen to the video because I'm on my on my smartphone and videos are playing because I don't get a really strong signal here but on the 27th I will have full-blown Wi-Fi but I love Toby Keith like I said and I do remember that song and thanks for sharing it I think it's true like what lon said I can't remember what the hell he said laugh out loud


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cookie I bet this is a great video but I can't watch it darn it just using my phone right now but anyway it's great to be able to get on here even if its just with my phone and talk to you guys you are all a real hoot and I would be sad if I couldn't get online and talk to you hugs big hugs Denise


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2016)

Reminds me of the old joke:

What did Aristotle Onasis give Jackie Kennedy for a wedding present?

An antique Greek organ.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh my god you win the prize jujube is freaking hilarious well and antique organ is better than no origin at all right?


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 19, 2016)

I haven't had a "love life" since I divorced my 3rd husband in 2010. It's been a surprise to me that I am quite happy being a loner in that regard.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 19, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> I haven't had a "love life" since I divorced my 3rd husband in 2010. It's been a surprise to me that I am quite happy being a loner in that regard.



Whilst I did my bit to keep my husband satisfied, I can't say it was an activity that ever thrilled me. I was pleased to have the excuse to withdraw from it after surgery for a gynaecological problem in 2008.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I hear you cookie I try and talk my friends into doing more activities outdoors but a lot of them just want to sit around and I think that part of that is a mindset that tells us at a certain age that's what we do and anymore it's so not true because I know people 20 years older than I am in their 80s Early 90s that are still so very active



One size does not fit all. Widowed and alone, I can still see, hear and walk, but with difficulty in all three. I just gave up my car and have voluntarily made myself a shut in. As long as I have my PC, TV and most of all an active mind, I am very happy to just sit around.opcorn: 

I had an amazing sex life with my one and only forever girl for 58 years. Until I was 80. We just became too tired. I don't think we ever had a "quickie" in our entire lives.:yes:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2016)

I am amazed at how open some are on this topic..  I guess that's fine, but I for one don't share this kind of info with anyone..  I don't see it as anyone's business.  BUT I have no problem reading the responses..  it's interesting to be sure.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I am amazed at how open some are on this topic..  I guess that's fine, but I for one don't share this kind of info with anyone..  I don't see it as anyone's business.  BUT I have no problem reading the responses..  it's interesting to be sure.



You are not alone QS. I have had people respond with "Too much information!" more than once. My wife and I used to laugh.If we were on vacation with my older son and mentioned anything about having a good time in our hotel room, he used to shut us down with "I don't want to hear about it" and run away. We never understood that. How does he think he got here? We have never gone into any titillating details with anyone. Just broadly indicated that we were having a great time together. I don't know what's so horrifying about that. As we got older I did it mainly so others younger would know that they could still hope to do it when they got there.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2016)

The thought of your parents having sex is HORRIFYING to most kids...  even to adults.   Some things just ARE...


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> The thought of your parents having sex is HORRIFYING to most kids...  even to adults.   Some things just ARE...



I can't imagine my mother ever having sex, she was the world's biggest prude. However, she did have four children and my Dad had condoms in his bedside cabinet! When I was twelve I decided it would be nice to have a brother as I had three sisters, so I took a darning needle to his stock of condoms, which was very naughty indeed! My mother didn't produce anymore children, make of that what you will!


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> The thought of your parents having sex is HORRIFYING to most kids...  even to adults.   Some things just ARE...



...but why? :shrug: What's the horror? Everyone does it. Certainly one of the most joyous and natural things on the planet. Why would you find it "horrifying" that people you love are having a good time loving each other?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> QuickSilver said:
> 
> 
> > The thought of your parents having sex is HORRIFYING to most kids...  even to adults.   Some things just ARE...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Underock1 said:
> 
> 
> > You seriously do not find the thought of your parents going at it revolting?  Maybe it's because young people think THEY invented it.. and no generation before knew about it.    I know my kids think I am virginal....  or rather prefer to think that way.   I don't try to enlighten them..  It would embarrass all of us.
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2016)

Pardon me while I poke out my mind's eye...


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 19, 2016)

I think it quite normal to shudder at the idea of one's parents having sex. I reckon my kids would find the idea of their father and I doing it thoroughly ghastly!


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Underock1 said:
> 
> 
> > You seriously do not find the thought of your parents going at it revolting?  Maybe it's because young people think THEY invented it.. and no generation before knew about it.    I know my kids think I am virginal....  or rather prefer to think that way.   I don't try to enlighten them..  It would embarrass all of us.
> ...


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Pardon me while I poke out my mind's eye...



:laugh:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2016)

When I was a child I didn't even think of it because I really didn't know anything about sex.  When I was a teen I learned some things from the other kids.  In fact, I think it was in the 70s they started sex-ed??

Anyway, looking back, I don't think of it as being revolting to think of my mom with my dad.  I think it must have been sad in some ways because my mom was very uneducated, just the Catholic take on things anyway.  Plus, back in that day and before, I'm not so sure women were even "included" except for actually having the baby.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> When I was a child I didn't even think of it because I really didn't know anything about sex.  When I was a teen I learned some things from the other kids.  In fact, I think it was in the 70s they started sex-ed??
> 
> Anyway, looking back, I don't think of it as being revolting to think of my mom with my dad.  I think it must have been sad in some ways because my mom was very uneducated, just the Catholic take on things anyway.  Plus, back in that day and before, I'm not so sure women were even "included" except for actually having the baby.



I agree...  I think the women of the previous generation were very uninformed about sex...    When my mom was in her 70's she confided to me that she had never had an orgasm... but felt she MUST have at least twice.... because she had two children.    Yes...  it is very sad.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Every time.ops1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I agree...  I think the women of the previous generation were very uninformed about sex...    When my mom was in her 70's she confided to me that she had never had an orgasm... but felt she MUST have at least twice.... because she had two children.    Yes...  it is very sad.



Good point, forgot about that part, been awhile


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 19, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> One size does not fit all. Widowed and alone, I can still see, hear and walk, but with difficulty in all three. I just gave up my car and have voluntarily made myself a shut in. As long as I have my PC, TV and most of all an active mind, I am very happy to just sit around.



My sons seem a bit worried that I prefer to stay in a lot, because I used to be very active. But they have no way to know how much it hurts to haul this aching body around. I do some activity every day, mostly housekeeping, but also a bit of sewing, a bit of painting, lots of writing, I do all my own shopping and take short walks nearly every evening. It's enough for me. I suffer terribly when I do much more than that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> My sons seem a bit worried that I prefer to stay in a lot, because I used to be very active. But they have no way to know how much it hurts to haul this aching body around. I do some activity every day, mostly housekeeping, but also a bit of sewing, a bit of painting, lots of writing, I do all my own shopping and take short walks nearly every evening. It's enough for me. I suffer terribly when I do much more than that.



I like my "in home" time too.  I am still pretty active, but I see myself wanting to make this place as comfy as possible because as I grow older, I will need it more and more.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2016)

Sea,  Don't you mean,  "How *WAS*your love life"?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Sea,  Don't you mean,  "How *WAS*your love life"?



Ancient History 101: The Fall of Your Love Life


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2016)

I relate to this one the most Falcon but I've learned over the years how important other parts of a relationship are and I don't feel so bad I think the ****** revolution was good in some ways maybe for women especially but also in ways it wasn't just in my opinion and there's a lot more to be said or discussed about quote on quote love life including ****** relationships or relations.  Personally I find it refreshing to be able to discuss lots of things with people online may be much easier than discussing in person if you don't have anybody real close as long as we keep it clean.

I don't know if some of this offends other people but there isn't much that that doesn't offend someone you just can't get away from offending someone nowadays in some way almost anything you say can be offensive to somebody so I just avoid conversations that make me uncomfortable and I think that's really the way to go unless the moderators suggest that we take it to a group and there we can discuss things that we might want to or need to with other people


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> My sons seem a bit worried that I prefer to stay in a lot, because I used to be very active. But they have no way to know how much it hurts to haul this aching body around. I do some activity every day, mostly housekeeping, but also a bit of sewing, a bit of painting, lots of writing, I do all my own shopping and take short walks nearly every evening. It's enough for me. I suffer terribly when I do much more than that.



I hear you FazeFour. I have just progressed to the next stage. Still finding ways to squeeze something out of the day.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

I am a virtual monk - I live in the virtual world, only go out into the real world to grab some things from the convenience store. Other than that, no real contact with anyone or anything except my roommate.

And I try my best to avoid _her_. 

Like UnderRock, as long as I have an Internet connection I'm good.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 19, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> QuickSilver said:
> 
> 
> > Unless someone's doing it on the living room floor, I fail to understand the embarrassment. We are all different, that's for sure. I prefer my own view, but I hope I didn't offend you. Openness has always been one of my faults.
> ...


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Underock1 said:
> 
> 
> > On the living room floor in front of the fireplace was fun, but no spectators allowed.
> ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hmm, you need mirrors to make it meaningful...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I think it quite normal to shudder at the idea of one's parents having sex. I reckon my kids would find the idea of their father and I doing it thoroughly ghastly!


 
An elderly couple were visiting their son and the father noticed a bottle of ****** in the medicine cabinet..He asked his son if they helped, the son said yes but they are $50 a piece!!

After the parents had left, the son found $100 on the pillow of the spare room, he called his father and told him it was only $50, the father said he knew that and the other $50 was from Mom..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 20, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> When I was a child I didn't even think of it because I really didn't know anything about sex.  When I was a teen I learned some things from the other kids.  In fact, I think it was in the 70s they started sex-ed??
> 
> Anyway, looking back, I don't think of it as being revolting to think of my mom with my dad.  I think it must have been sad in some ways because my mom was very uneducated, just the Catholic take on things anyway.  Plus, back in that day and before, I'm not so sure women were even "included" except for actually having the baby.



I went to sex ed in 9th grade - so 1966.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2016)

I graduated HS in January 1967... we never had a "sex Ed" class...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 20, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I graduated HS in January 1967... we never had a "sex Ed" class...



Ours was part of gym class.  Michigan school.  Had to get a permission slip from parents to attend.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

I failed sex ed 3 times and got left back.

I got the theory okay - it was the labs that did me in.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2016)

We had a class called "Health".. in gym... but it was about girl stuff.. periods...and female anatomy..  and general stuff like nutrition and hygiene.  Not a word about sex or contraception or STDs


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 20, 2016)

In my day it was the hands on approach.


----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ours was part of gym class.  Michigan school.  Had to get a permission slip from parents to attend.



Yep, ours was in gym class, too, first semester of Freshman year.  The girls had *the talk* from their teacher; the boys had theirs from their teacher.  I have no idea what the boys were told but I remember our teacher told us that although girls' sex organs were "hidden", boys' organs were out in sight to remind them all the time of sex.  Thus, it was obvious that's all they thought about.  Soooo, it was up to us girls to "be in control" at all times because they "couldn't help themselves".  End of discussion.  I was a pretty innocent kid at the time and I was shell-shocked....YOU MEAN EVERY TIME A BOY EVEN GLANCES AT ME, HE'S THINKING OF ..... GASP!....SEX?  I recall not even being able to meet a boy's eye for days.  And this was a public school; I can't even imagine what kind of sex talk they got at Catholic schools.


----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> An elderly couple were visiting their son and the father noticed a bottle of ****** in the medicine cabinet..He asked his son if they helped, the son said yes but they are $50 a piece!!
> 
> After the parents had left, the son found $100 on the pillow of the spare room, he called his father and told him it was only $50, the father said he knew that and the other $50 was from Mom..



An elderly man hobbles up to the pharmacist and says, "Sonny, I got me one uh them Viagry prescriptions from the doctor.  Kin ya fill it fer me?  "

"Certainly, Mr. Jones," replies the pharmacist, "I'd be glad to."

The old man continues, "And while yer at it, sonny, kin ya break ever one uh them pills into four pieces?"

"Yes, I could," said the pharmacist, "but it's very important that you take all your medication as it is prescribed by the doctor.  One quarter of a pill of ****** isn't going to be sufficient for sex."

The old man patiently explains, "Sonny, I'm 94 years old.  I ain't interested in sex no more.  I jist wanna make sure I don't pee on mah new shoes."


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fantasy games and possibly a dungeon could keep it up...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2016)

jujube said:


> An elderly man hobbles up to the pharmacist and says, "Sonny, I got me one uh them Viagry prescriptions from the doctor.  Kin ya fill it fer me?  "
> 
> "Certainly, Mr. Jones," replies the pharmacist, "I'd be glad to."
> 
> ...



I heard that he just wanted some wet dreams!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 21, 2016)

That's why I always took an umbrella to bed with me...


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2016)

The 40-year-old virgin has nothing on me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2016)

jujube said:


> An elderly man hobbles up to the pharmacist and says, "Sonny, I got me one uh them Viagry prescriptions from the doctor.  Kin ya fill it fer me?  "
> 
> "Certainly, Mr. Jones," replies the pharmacist, "I'd be glad to."
> 
> ...



Ah, hahahaha!!  Too, dang funny!!


----------

